# 10 meter badge qualifier - 5 for 5



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Persistence pays

After many tries, I finally got a video of hitting a circle the size of a standard beverage can 5 times in a row from 33 feet (10 meters). I used all the 2-½ inch circle to get there - but I don't mind.

I was shooting my Pocket Predator Scorpion (polycarbonate) and ⅜ - inch steel.

I know Charles will be away for awhile, but I can be patient. I'm delighted to have this done. Maybe I'll look at the 20-meter challenge next!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Very nice shooting ???????? Congratulations!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nicely done!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Excellent, in spite of the breeze trying to make it even more difficult. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Well done! A solid 5/5! :thumbsup:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Boom, that's how it's done!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations ! Fine shooting . Shots two and five were looking like match head strikers .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great group KawKan! Congratulations!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Excellent, in spite of the breeze trying to make it even more difficult. * :thumbsup:


Thanks!

Hey, this is Kansas.

If I didn't shoot in the the breeze, I couldn't shoot outside!

But this wasn't bad. Just enough to help me keep my cool after the shots on the line!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

treefork said:


> Congratulations ! Fine shooting . Shots two and five were looking like match head strikers .


Treefork, you're tearing me up!

Just when I'm getting a fat head, you pop my bubble and raise the bar!

LOL!

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go KawKan!!!! Couldn't happen to a nicer gentleman Great shooting


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Hoo Rah great stuff form and relaxation between shots.Like the target setup also mines like yours only vertical.Congrats.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Got rid of the grey area! Way to go buddy! On to 20 meters! Congratulations


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> Got rid of the grey area! Way to go buddy! On to 20 meters! Congratulations


Thanks, Bud!

Now it's your turn to get the grey out!

You know if you can hit 4 out of 4, you can hit 5 out of 5!


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Awesome! Quite inspiring.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

That's some Jedi level concentration right there! Awsome shooting pal 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome, well done.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

KawKan said:


> Persistence pays
> 
> After many tries, I finally got a video of hitting a circle the size of a standard beverage can 5 times in a row from 33 feet (10 meters). I used all the 2-½ inch circle to get there - but I don't mind.
> 
> ...


Very well done, indeed!!!! I guess I have no more excuses for not shooting full butterfly with my beard ... You certainly seem to have no problem with it. Oh, heavy sigh ... another of my excuses vanishes in the breeze ....

I will put in for your badge. Congratulations !

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, Charles!

We all know you can shoot butterfly with the right motivation.

If memory serves, you were pulling close to full butterfly going for Power Ranger qualification with the King Kat powered with office rubber, no less!

If we're having fun -- whether by trying new techniques or sticking with old ones -- we're on the right track!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations again buddy! Im gonna fix mine soon but if I get three from 20 I'll be happy I think.lol


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> Congratulations again buddy! Im gonna fix mine soon but if I get three from 20 I'll be happy I think.lol


C'mon Joe, that tuna can must look like a dinner plate sitting out there!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Congratulations sir well done


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

Superb

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

